# Just in case.......New WMA news....



## kiltman (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks like our license money is being put to good use.  This was released on July 1st on the GON main page.

http://www.gon.com/hunting/new-tracts-offer-some-public-hunting


----------



## Katalee (Jul 12, 2017)

Seems like DNR is putting their money in the right place.


----------



## fflintlock (Jul 23, 2017)

Looks like paulding forrest got a few acres add to it, that's good.


----------

